# Koi Wertbestimmung



## Grissly (20. Aug. 2010)

Hallo
Ich wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass mein Blauer Koi sehr wertvoll sein soll.

Da ich keine Ahnung habe welche Art von Kois ich habe und die Koi-Bestimmung im Internet für einen Leihe doch sehr schwierig ist, hab ich gedacht ich wende mich mal an die Profis  

Gruß 
Grisssly


----------



## CrimsonTide (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koi Wertbestimmung*

bei dem blauen sehe ich keine barteln, d.h. es ist garkein koi, sondern ein __ shubunkin  bei der größe müsste zumindest ein ansatz an barteln zu erkennen sein!


----------



## Grissly (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koi Wertbestimmung*

also ich meine den in der Mitte des 1.Bildes, der mit der Luftblase am Maul


----------



## Echinopsis (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koi Wertbestimmung*



Grissly schrieb:


> also ich meine den in der Mitte des 1.Bildes, der mit der Luftblase am Maul



Der ist doch nicht blau


----------



## Grissly (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koi Wertbestimmung*

je nach Lichteinwirkung ist das blau schon intensiver zu sehen


----------



## scholzi (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koi Wertbestimmung*

Hallo ihr drei....
Ich glaub leider nicht das der was Wert (im Sinne von Geld) ist.
Es ist ein Ghost Koi http://thatwoman.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/koi_ghost.jpg er ist ein Nebenprodukt einer Züchtung, aber welcher weiß ich jetzt nicht!
:sorry das ich nichts besseres berichten kann, muß aber dazu sagen, dass ich kein Koiexperte bin!


----------



## Grissly (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koi Wertbestimmung*

  schade, der auf dem Bild sieht meinem fast zum verwechseln ähnlich...

hatte ich wenigstens mit den anderen 2 "Kois" Glück?


----------



## scholzi (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koi Wertbestimmung*

wieder :sorry....
wo hast du sie denn gekauft?


----------



## Echinopsis (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koi Wertbestimmung*

Hälst Du die nur wegem dem Wert? 
Das sind doch immernoch Tiere und keine Wertgegenstände...


----------



## CoolNiro (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koi Wertbestimmung*

das alte Thema:

bei der Tiefe, dem Volumen und dem Besatz ist
von denen bald keiner mehr irgendwas wert


----------



## robsig12 (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koi Wertbestimmung*

Da muss ich dem Andy recht geben.

Mal was anderes, wass fütterst Du für ein Futter? Sieht wie eine __ Olive in scheichchen aus.


----------



## CoolNiro (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koi Wertbestimmung*

Hallo Robert,

das dürfte sera KOI Professional Sommerfutter sein

http://www.zooprofi.de/info/5074/sera_KOI_Professional_Sommerfutter_2,2_Kg.html

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Grissly (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koi Wertbestimmung*

genau das füttere ich...2mal täglich



CoolNiro schrieb:


> bei der Tiefe, dem Volumen und dem Besatz ist
> von denen bald keiner mehr irgendwas wert


warum?


----------



## CoolNiro (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koi Wertbestimmung*



> warum?



1. weil 80cm nicht tief genug sind im Winter
und der Teich durchfrieren kann.

2. weil in 2300 Liter Deine 6 Goldfische gerade
mal alleine akzeptabel wären. Koiteiche Faustregel
ab 10.000 Liter + 1000 Liter für jeden weiteren Koi

3. weil bei diesem dichten Besatz auf so engem
Raum es mit dem Teufel zugehn müsste wenn
Deine Fische nicht bald krank werden.

Stell doch mal Bilder und die Wasserwerte von
Deinem Teich ein, bei dem Besatz wundert es
mich nicht, wenn Deine Schildkröte die Fische
in den Schwanz zwickt:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28912

*Nicht das Du mich falsch verstehst, es obliegt mir nicht 
Dich oder Deinen Teich zu kritisieren, oder Dir die Freude
und den Spaß an diesen tollen Tieren zu verderben, aber
diese Art von Haltung wird und kann nicht gut gehn, sorry.*

Mein ernst und gut gemeinter Rat:
größeren Teich baun, oder Tiere abgeben an geeignete Stelle.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Grissly (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koi Wertbestimmung*

Also ich hatte letzten Winter keine Probleme alle Fische durch den Winter zu bringen und mit ernsthaften Krankheiten hatte ich auch noch nichts am Hut (noch nicht einmal ein Fisch ist in diesem Teich gestorben). 

Bilder kommen demnächst.


----------



## CoolNiro (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koi Wertbestimmung*

ok, ist zwar schade, das immer erst etwas schlimmes passieren
muß bevor man die Problematik erkennen will.

Vielleicht hast Du trotzdem Lust Dir das durchzulesen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28858

Verrätst Du mir noch wie alt der Teich ist und
wie lange Du die verschiedenen Fische schon hast?


----------



## Grissly (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koi Wertbestimmung*

Die Fische sind ca. alle so alt wie der Teich und der ist jetzt 1 Jahr und ein paar Monate


----------



## newbee (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koi Wertbestimmung*

Es ist immer das Gleiche

Grissly ich kann meinen vorrednern nur recht geben.
der Supergau ist doch schon vorprogramiert bei Dir.
Kois ab 10000Liter aufwärts, alles andere finde ich Tierquälerei.

Du wirst auf dauer Deine Wasserwerte nicht stabil halten können bei der Pfütze die du hast.


----------



## kingman (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Koi Wertbestimmung*

Hallo,
Jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben!
Die einen sagen 10000l erster Koi
Die anderen sagen 5000l erster Koi
wieder andere sagen 1000l pro Koi
Wir können hier ja wieder Diskutieren was stimmen KÖNNTE!
Aber eins muss man halt wircklich sagen!Dein Teich ist,wie ich sagen würde,eher eine Pfütze oder auch Miniteich(?),indem du keine konstante Temp. halten wirst können(Wasserwerte schon garnicht!)
Nichts für ungut,aber das ist meine Antwort dazu.
Ps:Ich denke eig. die die 1000l stimmen,aber das steht hier nicht zur Frage.(Das steht auch in vielen Koi Büchern,oder in anderen Foren zbsp.)
Mfg  Philipp


----------



## Sbock (3. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Koi Wertbestimmung*

Hallo Grissly,

Also ich würde mal sagen das Deine Drei Koi alle nicht viel wert sind weil man sie alle keiner Varietät zuordnen kann!

Aber Du hast sie Dir doch gekauft weil Du sie leiden magst oder nicht ?

Da ist es doch völlig egal ob sie wertvoll sind oder nicht.

Gruß Sascha

www.sabo-koi.de


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Koi Wertbestimmung*

Hi Phillip,

die Wassermenge die pro Koi in Betracht zu ziehen ist hängt ganz von der vorhandenen Filtertechnik ab. 

Bei einem normalen Gartenteich (wenn überhaupt, meißt nur mit leistungsschwachen Filtern ausgestattet die keinen Fischbesatz wie Koi oder Goldies vertragen) rechnet man pro Koi min. 5000l. Hier wird halt viel Wasser gebraucht damit bei so einem Wasserschwein (so´n Karpfen macht viel Dreck) nicht gleich die Wasserwerte kippen

Bei einem extra auf die Fische zugeschnittenen Koiteich mit leistungstarker Filteranlage reichen auch schon 1000l pro Koi. Hier läuft das gesamte Teichwasser wie in einem Aquarium manchmal 2-3x in der Stunde durch die Filteranlage

10.000 - 15.000l sind das minimum an Wasserinhalt bevor man überhaupt erst an Koi denken sollte - sind schließlich auch Gruppentiere (Schwarmfische hieß das früher mal)

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Koi Wertbestimmung*

Hi Grizzly,

kenn mich zwar mit den Farbzuchtformen bei Koi nicht aus, (kenn da aber auch nur ein paar wie Tancho, Kasagi, Ogon ect.) aber der markierte sieht so aus als ob das ein Stragrami wär

Die Koi aus dem normalen Teichfischhandel werden sicherlich auch nie was mit hohem Wert werden (im Sinne von hohen Wiederverkaufswert) Solche Fische, die das möglicherweise mal bringen könnten, werden schon von den Züchtern aussortiert und unter besten Bedingungen großgezogen. 
Wird ja auch nicht jedes Fohlen ein wertvolles Rennpferd

Stragrami = Straßengrabenmischling

MfG Frank


----------



## Jendra (28. Sep. 2015)




----------



## Jendra (28. Sep. 2015)

Das ist mein blauer Koi der würcklich Baby blau ist


----------



## lotta (28. Sep. 2015)

?


----------



## Patrick K (28. Sep. 2015)

Hahahaha bine 
2D 1 G

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Sep. 2015)

Jendra schrieb:


> Das ist mein blauer Koi der würcklich Baby blau ist



"Männer sind schon als Baby blau" singt ja auch schon Grönemeier

meinste den weiß-hellblau-dunkelblauen Shusui(artigen)? Mein Asagi ist auf 3/4 des Körpers so dunkelblau wie der auf dem Rücken ist

MfG Frank


----------



## Gladius (29. Sep. 2015)

Letztendlich ist eine Sache nur soviel Wert, wie ein anderer bereit ist dafuer zu zahlen. Ist auch immer das Problem bei Sammler Sachen. Wenn ich ein Teil habe was 10000 Euro Wert sein soll, aber keinen finde der es dafuer kauft...

Gruesse Gladius


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Sep. 2015)

Hi,

sagen wirs mal anders, der Preis für Karpfen liegt um die 9-10€ pro kg(Koi = __ Wildkarpfen schmecken jedenfalls besser wie die fetten Hochzuchtkarpfen)

MfG Frank


----------



## der_odo (29. Sep. 2015)

Hallo,
kein Baumarkt- oder Gartencenter-Koi wird jemals wertvoll. In den Sommermonaten werden die meistens für 1€/cm privat verkauft, im Fachhandel etwas mehr.

3000l für Koi ist meiner Meinung nach auch viel zu wenig! 5.000l für den 1. Koi + 1.000l für jeden anderen Koi sind schon die Mindestanforderungen. Da man Koi in einer Gruppe von mindestens 5 Tieren halten soll, sind also 10.000l Minimum!

Da ich allerdings nicht auf Mindestanforderungen stehe, fangen optimale Halungsbedingungen bei 8 Tieren und 14.000l an.

Ich habe hier im Forum den Tip mit 20.000l bekommen und bin dankbar für die Info. Sonst hätte ich spätestens nächstes Jahr den Bagger wieder anrollen lassen.


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Sep. 2015)

1cm Koi kosten 2 Euro oder so.


----------



## troll20 (29. Sep. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> 1cm Koi kosten 2 Euro oder so.


"Israelis" gibt es hier derzeit für 15 € bei ca 18 bis 23 cm


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Sep. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> "Israelis" gibt es hier derzeit für 15 € bei ca 18 bis 23 cm


Winterpreis? Alles muss raus?

Kann man natürlich nicht generalisieren die 2 Euro. Ich würde meine Butterfly-Grinn nie für so einen Kurs abgeben. Wenn man verkaufen muss findet man auch häufig bei deutschen Nachzucht nur 0,5 bis 1 Euro pro cm. Habe auch schon 1 Euro pro Fisch bei deutschen Nachzuchten gelesen. Ist aber ne ca. Regel. bei privat welche man immer wieder findet, 40 cm Koi bei 80 Euro, ist aber immer natürlich Geschmacksache. Und Japaner werden zum Teil auch höher angeboten. Im Fachhandel sind die Tiere deutlich teurer. Kurz vor dem Winter fallen die Preise, wenn die Koi nicht über den Winter beim Händler gehältert werden können, gehen die Preise gegen 0. Dann benötigt man aber eigentlich eine Möglichkeit die warm zu halten, damit die durch den Winter kommen.


----------



## troll20 (29. Sep. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Winterpreis? Alles muss raus?


Ja leider 
Und dann gibts solch Tips: "klar die sind Robust, die können man bis 10°C WT raus gesetzt werden"


----------



## lotta (29. Sep. 2015)

Eigentlich schade, dass die Koi in "€ pro cm" gehandelt werden
Ich würde keinen meiner Fische einfach so hergeben, 
wenn keine absolute Platznot oder andere schwerwiegende Probleme im Teich herrschen.

Auch bei Krankheiten versuche ich alles, um gerade "diesen Fisch" zu retten.
(Klar kann man für kleines Geld Neue kaufen... aber will man/ich das?)
Klares NEIN
Jeder Teichfisch bedeutet mir etwas...
Genauso wie ich keine Katze oder  Hund, einfach so austauschen würde.

Just my two cents
Bine


----------



## Patrick K (29. Sep. 2015)

lotta schrieb:


> Ich würde keinen meiner Fische einfach so hergeben,




Ich geb meine ab.....

für 500 000 € kann man das Gesamtpaket erwerben......

Festpreis, Verhandlungen ausgeschlossen

salve Patrick


----------



## lotta (29. Sep. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Ich geb meine ab.....
> 
> für 500 000 € kann man das Gesamtpaket erwerben......
> 
> ...



Du DOOF


----------



## Patrick K (29. Sep. 2015)

Nachtrag:

Wer das Gesamtpaket zu dem Preis nimmt, bekommt das Haus mit Grundstück für 1€ dazu

salve Patrick (doof aber dann reicher)


----------



## lotta (29. Sep. 2015)

Und was hast Du dann davon Patrick?

Wird man von "viel Geld" wirklich glücklicher?
mM nach, eher nicht

Aber gerne... *suum cuique*...
Jedem das Seine
Bine


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Sep. 2015)

lotta schrieb:


> Jeder Teichfisch bedeutet mir etwas.
> Genauso wie ich keine Katze oder Hund, einfach so austauschen würde.


Kann ich nachvollziehen, aber.........nur, also ich habe ca. mit 4 bis 5 Jahren mein erstes Aquarium bekommen. Für die __ Wasserschildkröten....da kamen ziemlich schnell Fische mit rein....dann gab es das nächste Becken....dann hatte ich irgendwann so 15 Becken und habe neben dem Studium etliche Fische gezüchtet und verkauft. 
Jetzt haben meine Kinder ein Becken (60L). Ich habe noch eins im Büro (120L) und im Flur noch eins (450L). Dann noch diverse leere. So fast ein halbes Jahrhundert mit Fischen......

Katzen bin ich mit einer aufgewachsen die wurde18 Jahre.....Dann bin ich auf einen Bauernhof mit Stallkatzen gezogen. Da wurde dann das Mickerling meine Katze, dann gab es Orangy und nun gibt es Spud.

Also ich weiß beim besten willen nicht wie viele Fische bei mir geboren, aufgewachsen, gekauft oder verkauft wurden. 
Bei den Katzen weiß ich es genau. Ich kann und will das mit Fischen und Katzen nicht vergleichen.


----------



## lotta (29. Sep. 2015)

Totto, Deine Argumentation verstehe ich sehr gut.
Ich versuche meinen Teich (welchen ich ja erst seit ca 4 Jahren betreibe),
mit relativ wenigen, mir wichtigen Fischen, zu managen.
Ich habe auch schon einige Jungfische direkt abgegeben, um den Besatz konstant zu halten.
Der harte Kern unserer Fische(bis auf die Notropis),
hat Namen...
Schön "bekloppt", ich weiß ja

Gerade darum habe ich den Vergleich, 
Katze/Hund/Fisch
gewagt


----------



## Patrick K (30. Sep. 2015)

lotta schrieb:


> Aber gerne... *suum cuique*...
> Jedem das Seine



JAAAAA UND MIR DAS MEISTE

Naja zumindest beim essen

Salve Patrick


----------



## samorai (30. Sep. 2015)

Ach Bine!
So bekloppt ist es nicht seinen Fischen auch Namen zu geben, Katze oder Hund bekommen ja auch einen. Ist aber etwas schwieriger mit dem Ansprechen, bei den Fischen. Ich glaub den reicht schon eine menschliche Silouette, wenn es geht mit ganz großen Futtereimer!!!es gab kein besseren Smiley zum Thema Futter!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Ansaj (1. Okt. 2015)

samorai schrieb:


> Ich glaub den reicht schon eine menschliche Silouette, wenn es geht mit ganz großen Futtereimer!!!



Das wird sicher so sein. Ich könnte mir allerdings schon vorstellen, dass die Fische merken, wer da füttert (Karpfenartige können ja auch recht gut sehen und hören) und bei Fremden das Futter zwar nich verschmähen, aber vorsichtiger sind. Ich zumindest habe schon von Ferienfütterern gesagt bekommen, dass die Fische (Kois und Goldfische) sich zurückhaltender gezeigt haben, wenn ich nicht dabei bin. Manche sind ganz überrascht, wie futterwild und zutraulich sie bei mir im Vergleich sind. Ob das stimmt, oder durch andere Faktoren (Wetter) beeinflusst wurde: keine Ahnung.




Tottoabs schrieb:


> Also ich weiß beim besten willen nicht wie viele Fische bei mir geboren, aufgewachsen, gekauft oder verkauft wurden.
> Bei den Katzen weiß ich es genau. Ich kann und will das mit Fischen und Katzen nicht vergleichen.



Ich sehe das so: Bei meinen Fischen (und ich habe viele), gibt es einige (bestimmt immer noch 25), die mir sehr wichtig sind, die Namen haben und die ich nie abgeben würde. Die meisten allerdings sind mir nicht so wichtig, wie es eine Katze wäre und die kann ich auch abgeben. Wenn ich aber 100 Katzen hätte, wäre es auch so, dass nur 10 davon wirklich eine tiefe Bedeutung für mich hätten und die anderen zu einem "Einheitsbrei" würden. Und da spreche ich aus Erfahrung - ich arbeite im Tierheim, da hat man mitunter mit 150-200 Katzen zutun und da gibt es immer mal wieder vereinzelte Katzen, die einem besonders am Herzen liegen, aber auf alle kann das gar nicht zutreffen, da es ja auch Individuuen sind.
Also für mich ist zumindest mein Lieblingskoi, den ich seit 11 Jahren habe, so wichtig, wie es ein Haustier auch wäre.

Gruß
Ansaj


----------

